
Ask HN: Do people come and stand behind you and watch your screen? - ajeet_dhaliwal
This is is an open plan office specifically. When I go over to someone else&#x27;s desk I will say &#x27;hey&#x27; or something to get the persons attention as a I approach so they know I&#x27;m coming to talk to them. Some people will come and stand behind me and watch my screen &#x2F; over my shoulder until I notice <i>them</i> and then start taking. Does this happen to you and do you care? I can&#x27;t stand it but not sure how to resolve the situation without coming across as rude.
======
davelnewton
Two things:

1) Notice them sooner and deal with it--either ask them to come back later, or
be proactive and start talking, or ignore them. A monitor mirror makes it easy
to notice when they're doing it.

2) You'd rather they interrupt you, they'd rather not interrupt you. Too late,
but they think they're being polite.

I don't see how anything there is rude, but I probably have mild Asperger's.
If you don't want it to happen again ask them to send a (whatever messaging
system you use) note to get your attention.

Other options:

* Get an "On Air" or equivalent sign. Train your humans to respect it with the caveat that if you're expected to have office hours, people are going to bother you.

* Have office hours and train your humans to only bug you during those office hours.

* Get a focused sound beam that pierces their heads so it's too uncomfortable to stand behind you. Or randomly spin around in your chair and strike them down.

~~~
ajeet_dhaliwal
It's not rudeness really, just irritating and only some people do it, I'd say
most people will say something to get my attention. Do you do this too? If I'm
clearly not talking to someone else why stand there silently if I haven't
noticed you? Seems the same as calling someone on the phone but not saying
anything.

